# Men's Hair Loss > Non Surgical Hair Replacement >  Whay Am I Conservative...

## Limmer HTC

Over the years I have approached my hair loss patients in a conservative manner allowing for the various options with regards to treatment to be fully explored.  This approach also allows them to hold off on unnecessary surgery or excessive graft numbers while they get a better understanding of what is and what is not possible in the field of hair restoration.

For many years I have read on the forums how some who post seem to think this is too conservative of an approach.  Instead many people think the only solution is greater graft numbers More Is Better.  So below I present a recent case of a very young man that I am sure some would have told him the only answer to his problem was transplantation of some 3000-5000 grafts.

Well that was not my approach.  After evaluating all data I felt he should not have an HT, but instead begin a full court press, using only medical management.  Below are presented his before photos and current photos, 5 months into medical treatment.

So while some physicians and posters might feel transplantation is the panacea for all hair loss, I hope this example shows many who are wondering what to do that there are options available to them and all means of treatment need to be explored.  While I firmly believe in the values  of transplantation, I also know it is not the only choice patients need to consider.

Brad Limmer, MD/jac

----------

